# Jeremy and Chloe - bonded pair of rabbits need a home



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Friends of the Animals RCT is based in South Wales but does rehome UK-wide subject to a satisfactory homecheck and potential adopters visiting the animals in their foster homes.

CURRENTLY IN SOUTH WALES

Jeremy and Chloe MUST be rehomed together as they have bonded. Jeremy is very friendly, although a little nervous, he has been badly bullied by rabbits in the past and is very happy with Chloe. He loves parsley and playing in tunnels. He is approx one year old.

Chloe is a beautiful soul, she is gentle and loves her head stroked, wriggles a bit being picked up but happy for a fuss once she is up. Loves to explore the garden and play in the tunnels. Aged 7 months.

Both rabbits are neutered and vaccinated and are available to adopt for a minimum donation of £70.

If you are interested in offering them a home, please complete the online pre-adoption form and one of our coordinators will be in touch.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aAFN4iFrsoQUVnRQyK0pcmIz43fkISRHi44A-2yx94Y/viewform


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This lovely pair of rabbits have been rehomed


----------

